# w8.1 freezing after boot



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)

...sort of.
W8.1 64
Asus transformer tx201

After a fresh boot, I can sometimes get in if I wait an hour or more, but mostly can't even get the charm bar up.

Mouseover doesn't select, I can hear the hard drive spinning up for about eight seconds, a couple of times every minute.

It is so bad, I don't know how to troubleshoot it. I would not like to downgrade it to seven, but don't know what else to do.

Please help.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Have you tried a System Restore to a Restore Point where the system was good..?

(By System Restore, I _*don't*_ mean a System Recover, I am referring to a good old Restore Point created either automatically by Windows or by the User).

T.


----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)

Yes. that solved it temporarily only.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

OK.... so we know that at some point in the past it was "good" and then after you use it for awhile it goes "bad".

The most important thing that System Restore does is restore the Windows Registry. Obviously it does other things as well, but the most critical thing it does is restore the Registry to a previous state.

So, think really carefully, what is happening between the time you run System Restore and the time things go "bad". If you an make a note of everything you do between these two points we may be able to isolate the event that causes it to go from "good" to "bad".

T.


----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)

Just updates, and installs like dropbox.

I can't even get to the restore screen now. 

I am traveling, with no Wi-Fi. Could that be bogging it down?


----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)

I am reinstalling W8.1 again. To do so, I had to hard reboot, then, as the screen lit, drag my mouse to the lower right corner. Once there, wait and watch until the charms bar came up, then quickly (I failed 2 or 3 times) go reboot while holding shift.
I was not able to recover due to disk space issues (which seems impossible, but I couldn't get in to check exact numbers). I restored to factory, and am now updating windows 8 to 8.1.

How can I identify the culprit? If things work just like last time, the computer will work properly, I will install all my programs, then it will continue to work properly, but after a few weeks, it will start bogging down impossibly during reboots.

I really suspect that it is somehow W8.1 that is the problem.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Darren, the Asus Transformer TX201 was available in several specifications. Could you please provide info as to the exact specification of your model.

Thanks

T.


----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)

TX201LA
If you need more specifics, I'm not sure how to find the info.

Also, I took off mcaffee, which was factory installed, then installed mse and chrome.

Then I realized that 8.1 wasn't installed. I found 8.1 through the app store, since my oem key was not being accepted, and it is finishing that update now.

One it seems finished updating, I will figure our how to set a restore point, then use ninite to complete installing my software.

Unless you have contrary advice.

Thanks for keeping up with this.


----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)

I got 8.1 installed, then a few updates.

Now it won't update. It offers me little info, but there was an error message once when I got back to the desktop.

I have rebooted, and tried again. I am going to do that again, since I have no other ideas.

If I can get you better info, let me know where to find it.


----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)

More info:
I am still unable to install the remaining update. I found more info on the error. It led me to a microsoft page which had no useful advice on this.
I have attached a screenshot of the error. Maybe this is what has been causing my woes.

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Darren, can you please use the TSG System Information Tool to gather the basic info about your Asus.

http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

Thanks

T.


----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion, Tabvla.
Here is the report from TSG:
-------------------------
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4200U CPU @ 1.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 69 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3979 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics Family, -2042 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 190325 MB, Free - 137042 MB; D: Total - 264544 MB, Free - 249484 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., TX201LA
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Darren, the problem really is that we have not established whether this is a Software or Hardware issue.... 

So let us start with the Software. One of the programs that often cause temporary hiccups on start-up is the Antivirus. So I suggest that you try the following (be careful, you don't want to get an infection)

1. Disconnect from the Internet and ensure that you cannot automatically reconnect
2. Disable the AV software and ensure that it cannot start on start-up (tick or un-tick the appropriate box)
3. Shutdown Windows completely
4. Restart and ensure that the AV software has not started and that you are not connected to the Internet

See if that resolves the problem.

T.


----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)

Let me review the problem again, maybe I forgot something.

I installed everything, ran well for a while, then had terrible slowdown issues, which seemed to grow over time.
Initially, there would be a slow start up. After awhile, that time would increase.
My reluctance to perform maintenance, mostly due to a wonderful, exciting life, caused me to procastinate for a month or two.
When it took a long time to reboot, I would simply not shut it down as often.
It came preinstalled with McAffee, which I don't want, so I removed it. I installed Microsoft Security Essentials, and have no other av software.
I had soluto installed, but removed it as soon as I saw the long boot times (thinking it was the problem)
After finally reinstalling W8, then updating everything. It ran fine for a few months, then began having slow boot times again. It got much worse, as I was trying various things to identify the problem, plus delaying the inevitable reinstall.

At this time, I posted this thread, and found the computer almost impossible to use. When I did a hard reboot while holding the shift key, it didn't go into that support screen. I finally got it to work by hard rebooting, then quickly as the screen loadaed, dragging the mouse to the lower right corner, selecting power/restart (took more than one try to be fast enough to get there before everything froze up) and holding shift.

I tried one or two things in that blue screen, then reinstalled everything. (I get the 'recover' and 'refresh' terms conflated in my head sometimes)

This time, I have created a restore point at the start up (which was W8 with all updates and no installed programs)
Then another with mcafee removed, chome and mse installed.
Then another with w8.1 and all available updates.
Then another wiht w8.1 and everything I use that is available via ninite.
Then another with w8.1 and my personal software (photoshop, office etc.)

Now that I have it all installed again, I expect the problem to re-appear. When it does, those restore points and notes may help you to identify what has caused this problem twice.

Or possibly, it will never happen again.

In either case, I thank you for any suggestions. I think I have to play the waiting game now.


----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)

Ok, the &#!$ thing is freezing again.

I haven't installed anything new in weeks, but it is incredibly slow.

Thoughts or suggestions welcome.


----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)

New symptom:
The machine self restarted (very slowly) and now it has been stuck for a half hour on "scanning and repairing drive (C): 5% complete"


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Darren, your computer is a bit like the movie Jaws.... just when you thought it was safe to get back in the water.... 

Could you please start a session of Task Manager and try to determine which Process (if any) is taking up all the CPU or Disk time and slowing the system down. 

You need to show the "Process Name" tab, referring only to the "Name" tab is not really helpful. See attached screenshot.

T.


----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)

I have been waiting around ten minutes so far. Ctrl,alt,del brings mgr the screen where I can click task manager, then it goes back to the desktop, and appears as if everything is ok...except the task manager doesn't show up.

It is showing the wrong time, too. I think that is new. I'll wait until after work today to see if the task manager appears.


----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)

Task manager is not responding, but this may be a new indicator.


----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)

I don't see the tab you mentioned.


----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)

Does this help?


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Darren, you must click on "Disk" to rearrange the Processes so that the process that is using most of the resource is at the top of the list.

T.


----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)

I did, but it took too long. I'm at work now. I'll see if it will when I get home.


----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)

Home now, and I had to reboot it (black screen) and wait. Here is what it is showing now.


----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)

I don't know if this is relevant.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Darren, did Asus provide you with a Hardware Checking Utility..?

If they did, run it and see if it reports any faulty hardware test.

T.


----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)

I'll look for it, but it is incredibly slow now. Can you give me a hint where to find it?


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

I think that it is called Asus PC Diagnostics. Asus should have put it into Control Panel. If not I believe that you can download it. Obviously it is a free tool. Be careful where you download it from. Some of these "download" sites download a lot more than what you think - even the better-known ones like CNET and Softpedia - just be careful. 

T.


----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)

Everything takes far too long. For example, when I right click the Asus pc tools icon, the computer goes to sleep before the menu items. I tried just double-click, and again, the computer goes to sleep.
Should I try to restore and run it once the computer works again? Or keep trying this? Or maybe give this computer to someone I hate...?


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

The real issue is to decide whether the problem is related to hardware or software.

If it is hardware then reinstalling Windows won't help. If its software then reinstalling Windows will probably fix it.

Reinstall Windows providing that you can tick ALL of the following boxes: -

1. Your data is in a safe place on some external storage device or on some Cloud storage service
2. You have the media to reinstall W8.1
3. You have a Boot disk that you have tried and tested and that you know will work
4. You are confident that you can do this (like with everything, there is always a first time)

Let us know what you decide to do.

T.


----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm trying a restore, but it is as slow as everything else


----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)

Restore didn't work. I'll try resetting again.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Darren are you able to do a complete fresh install..? And I mean a really clean install, that means doing the following: -

1. Low-level format of the HDD
2. Reinstalling Windows
3. Applying all Windows updates
4. Setting up your security - Firewall, Antivirus, Antimalware
5. Reinstalling all your software
6. Applying all updates for that software
7. Personalising the system that is best suited to your way of working

*BUT*...... and this is a *BIG BUT*..... all of the above will be a complete waste of time if the problem is Hardware related. The most common hardware-related problems are typically associated with: -

1. RAM
2. Faulty, loose connections or damaged cables
3. A power supply that is producing inconsistent voltages
4. A hard disk that is slowing dying
5. Dust or excessively high humidity levels
6. Overheating

T.


----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)

I reinstalled, just by restarting while holding shift. As of last night, I have a good computer again.
I predict that in a few weeks, things will slow down again.
Are there things I can do to locate the problem while it is working well?


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

That is excellent news....:up:

I suggest that while you have a working computer that you do the following: -

1. Using the built-in utility within W8.1, create an Emergency Boot Disk on a USB Flash Drive
2. Again, using the built-in utility within W8.1 create a System Image
3. Ensure that you have a rock-solid method of backing up your data files - the W8.1 utility called File History is very good
4. Go to Control Panel and activate W8.1 Automatic Maintenance and let it wake up the computer if necessary
5. Run the Asus PC Diagnostics at least once week. Only use the genuine Asus utility - other tools may just screw things up
6. Run sfc /scannow about once a month. I run it after the Microsoft monthly updates. It takes around 20 minutes, or more, so be patient
7. Ensure that you have a Firewall active. The W8.1 Firewall is an excellent product.
8. Keep you Antivirus up to date. I use Windows Defender on my personal machines and it works well.
9. Monitor system usage statistics using Task Manager. Unusual CPU or Disk usage should be investigated.
10. Check Event Viewer once a week and investigate any unusual events

That is my 10-point plan to keep a system healthy. It works most of the time.... 

If you don't know how to do any of the above, please ask and I will provide instructions.

T.


----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)

I don't have 8.1 yet.
This isn't fixed, I am just at the beginning of the cycle again.
I don't have data on this computer, because it has been so flaky.
I will look for asus pc diagnostics and use it.
I don't know sfc/scan now.
I was, and will, use 8.1 firewall.
I have been using Windows defender (after removing McAfee bloatware) and plan to continue.
I look at task manager, but even when it is horribly slow, I don't see anything there to help me identify a problem.
I will look for, and review, event viewer.

I am going to go to the app store, and install 8.1, then watch for a few weeks while the machine grinds to a halt once again.

I have considered going to w7, just to see if this is aw8 problem, but I think I might lose functionality of switching between w and android.

I have considered sticking with w8, based on every other release of Windows being lousy, but that seems silly, as others aren't experiencing this.

Is there a solid way to ensure that McAfee is fully uninstalled? I think I have gotten it, but it does behave a lot like malware, or Norton, when it comes to uninstalling.


----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)

I have the asus pc diagnostics tool, but haven't learned anything from it. Is there a certain test or result I should look for? Some of the terms are a bit beyond me...


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

I am just responding to some of your comments in your last posts....
___________________

"....._ I don't know sfc/scan now...... _"

It is probably best if you login as the Administrator. And the command is sfc /scannow There is a space between the c and the / and the word scannow is one word.
___________________

"......_ I have considered going to w7, just to see if this is a w8 problem_ ......"

The specs of your computer are more than adequate to run W8.1. There is no advantage to go back to W7.
____________________

"..... _Is there a solid way to ensure that McAfee is fully uninstalled? I think I have gotten it, but it does behave a lot like malware, or Norton, when it comes to uninstalling_. ...... "

You need specialist advise to answer that question. Suggest that you start a new Thread in the Forum "Security & HJT > General Security". *DON'T* duplicate this Thread - the Moderators won't be happy if you do that. Simply start a new Thread asking that one specific question which has to do with security.
____________________

"......._ I have the asus pc diagnostics tool, but haven't learned anything from it. Is there a certain test or result I should look for? Some of the terms are a bit beyond me_...... "

I believe that the Asus Diagnostic Tool produces a Report. If you attach that Report to your next post I will look at it and try to determine if there is anything obvious.

T.


----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)

I am now running scannow.
I will trust my uninstall of mcaffee for now...no real reason to suspect it, other than the fact that it ships as bloatware.
I was able to generate a report to send to ASUS, but it wouldn't let me have it. They should get back to me within 48 hours. My guess is that they will tell me to ship the unit in for repair/service. It takes well over a month, and this will be the fourth trip to 'repair'.
I'll post when scannow is complete.


----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)

I just got a response from ASUS. Funny thing - it wouldn't allow me to copy/paste, and when the (odd) reply button was used, the original message was not there to be copied either.
I had to screenshot it.
I will try the BIOS thnig, but I don't think I have changed the BIOS at all.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

With due respect to Asus, that reply is more likely to mean that Ellie is that nice-looking computer in the corner rather than a nice-looking person on support.

On what information in the Asus Diagnostics was this response based....?

Can Asus be specific and say -.... in the Diagnostics, we saw this result and based on that we suggest this solution.... Yes? No? Maybe? Have a nice day.... 

T.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have read the topic and I am a little confused

1. On post 8 you say


> Also, I took off mcaffee, which was factory installed, then installed mse and chrome.
> 
> Then I realized that 8.1 wasn't installed. I found 8.1 through the app store, since my oem key was not being accepted, and it is finishing that update now.


Microsoft Security Essentials is NOT compatible with Windows 8 or 8.1.

2. I doubt that you were able to install MSE - but if you did manage that then you will have all manner of problems

3. Windows Defender is the AV incorporated with Windows 8/8.1 and on a later post you do mention that is what you are using.

4. However on post 14 you again say that you have installed MSE


> It came preinstalled with McAffee, which I don't want, so I removed it. I installed Microsoft Security Essentials, and have no other av software.


Please clarify what you have done or not done in this regard.

5. I repeat that MSE is not compatible with Windows 8

6. Insofar as relates to the complete uninstall of McAfee


> Is there a solid way to ensure that McAfee is fully uninstalled


Attempt the uninstall using programs and features and the reboot and run the McAfee uninstall tool
https://service.mcafee.com/FAQDocument.aspx?id=TS101331

following the instructions for Windows 8/8/1

7. If the computer came with Windows 8 pre-installed then the licence key is embedded in the firmware - so as you say


> since my oem key was not being accepted


I presume it came with 7 pre-installed and you have upgraded it to 8 - is that correct please.

8. Re this


> The machine self restarted (very slowly) and now it has been stuck for a half hour on "scanning and repairing drive (C): 5% complete"


that means that the system has detected disk errors - either file errors, often caused by forced shutdowns whilst the disk is being written to - or a faulty hard drive with bad sectors

HAS this occurred before you started this topic or indeed since you posted this.

9. I strongly recommend that you cease the use of ninite
https://ninite.com/

In fact many of the items that can be installed with that program are UNWANTED, unnecessary and indeed dangerous to the health of windows 8

10. WHEN you reply we will hopefully proceed with an analysis of the system to try and ascertain the cause of all your problems


----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)

This computer shipped with W8

I must have forgotten that it refused me installing MSE in the past (i install much at the same time with ninite)

I certainly remember it refusing this time, though I am still on w8 (will update to 8.1 soon)

I have looked several ways, but have not found evidence of disk errors when looking. For example,









Also in CMD chkdsk and scannow revealed no errors.

May I ask why you recommend against ninite? I have used it on all my installs on 4-6 computers for the last few years, with no issues. Or were you just recommending against it for this machine?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1.Sorry I am late replying

2. open a cmd prompt with admin rights
that is right click the microsoft flag left of taskbar
click cmd prompt admin
it should open at a C: etc prompt

type

* chkdsk /r*

When you have run that and it will tell you it will run on restart then we will get the results from event viewer

3. The reason I do not like Ninite is because it offers so many installs that are not compatible with 8.1. For instance Auslogics disk defrag and other auslogics software should NOT be used on 8.1. Third part defraggers cause problems on 8 and 8.1. In fact because of the way the file system is organised on 8, they can actually result in more fragmentation than defrag AND they can damage the file structure resulting in a number of problems.

8.1 has its own system maintenance and you should NEVER need to defrag unless you have changed the base settings, which check the drive and automatically do the job for you


----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)

Macboatmaster said:


> 1.Sorry I am late replying
> 
> 2. open a cmd prompt with admin rights
> that is right click the microsoft flag left of taskbar
> ...


I have tried three or four times now. The computer goes to sleep before opening event viewer, and I haven't seen it.

When I click, or type, it is commonly waiting 10 minutes or more for the input to appear on the screen.

I don't know if it's related, but this error popped up.









also, I found a driver which was showing flawed, maybe MSI or something...I can't remember, because it froze up right then and I couldn't follow up.

I will try again, but I thought I would update you and see if you had any other things to try.


Macboatmaster said:


> 3. The reason I do not like Ninite is because it offers so many installs that are not compatible with 8.1. For instance Auslogics disk defrag and other auslogics software should NOT be used on 8.1. Third part defraggers cause problems on 8 and 8.1. In fact because of the way the file system is organised on 8, they can actually result in more fragmentation than defrag AND they can damage the file structure resulting in a number of problems.


I hadn't considered that. I guess I am back to manual instally you have convinced me.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Do not worry at the moment about the event viewer
Has the chkdsk /r
run
when you typed that cmd and pressed enter
did you receive the message that it could not be run now and did you wish to run on restart
Press Y or N
when you then keyed Y
and restarted
did the chkdsk run


----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)

Macboatmaster said:


> Do not worry at the moment about the event viewer
> Has the chkdsk /r
> run
> when you typed that cmd and pressed enter
> ...


Yes


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

When you reply please just click reply not quote
there is no benefit in posting back to me what I have just typed

I am unsure if you mean it enters sleep or - hangs, however it should not enter sleep whilst you are using it
go control panel, admin tools, event viewer, on left pane click to expand windows logs
click application log
WAIT for that log to load in the main window

on right pane click find
type
* wininit* - note spelling

click find next
when it finds it open it and see if it is the chkdsk log - the date and time of the entry will guide you of course.

when you have the correct wininit
on right pane click copy - as text and paste to reply


----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)

wininit was not found. I copy/pasted your spelling.
Occasionally, the computer works, like now. I am confident that it will grind to a halt again soon.


----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)

Sorry about the quote, sloppy of me.

Whether it enters sleep or hangs, well, it's both, depending which instance you mean, of course.

An example:
Reboot takes half hour or more. Once in system, the trackpad moves the cursor, but input is either not accepted, or 'pipelined' for a few minutes up to an hour.

During this time, the computer can go into sleep or hibernate mode, which can foul an attempt to launch a program.

Launching a program experiences the same long, random duration delays.


----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)

Some screenshots. The second one was this morning when I turned it on.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Did you run the chkdsk /r cmd
if you only ran a chkdsk - that is read only then you did not have to restart to run it and the results will not be in wininit


If you ran the chkdsk /r and had to restart then you saw the chkdsk results on the screen and they are in wininit


Go back to event viewer
click left pane to expand windows logs
click application log
when that loads
click once on the source colume - on he word source


that will sort the results
scroll to the wininit entries
and check them until you find the chkdsk results


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

further to my last when you are scrolling to the wininit entries you can use the time and date for the easier location of the chkdsk results


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If you can get the chkdsk results please post them

Whether you do or not please run this McAfee uninstall tool

https://service.mcafee.com/FAQDocument.aspx?id=TS101331

check before you run the tool that having again re-installed presumably from the recovery partition that McAfee is not listed in programs and features. If it is uninstall from there
REBOOT and run the tool

If it is not so listed - just run the tool

re your screenshots on post 53 - it is no use addressing the apparent audio problem until we have determined the main problem cause
The second screenshot certainly appears to reveal a drive problem - scanning and repairing drive C

ARE you using an 3rd party system maintenance tools - registry cleaners, boosters, CCleaner etc.

Has the laptop ever had a jolt or knock whilst running


----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)

The computer self-rebooted, and now may be hung at the 'Scanning and Repairing drive C' screen. I am going to exercise patience, then tomorrow try it again.


----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)

Log Name: Application
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Wininit
Date: 2015-05-09 8:39:26 PM
Event ID: 1001
Task Category: None
Level: Information
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: Trans
Description:

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Volume label is OS.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk.

Stage 1: Examining basic file system structure ...
435456 file records processed.

File verification completed.
1801 large file records processed.

0 bad file records processed.

Stage 2: Examining file name linkage ...
486042 index entries processed.

Index verification completed.
0 unindexed files scanned.

0 unindexed files recovered.

Stage 3: Examining security descriptors ...
Cleaning up 703 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 703 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 703 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
25294 data files processed.

CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
40544320 USN bytes processed.

Usn Journal verification completed.

Stage 4: Looking for bad clusters in user file data ...
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0xc3d420000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0xc3d42e000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 404885
of name \Windows\Temp\CU523F~1\Setup64.exe.
435440 files processed.

File data verification completed.

Stage 5: Looking for bad, free clusters ...
41410637 free clusters processed.

Free space verification is complete.
Adding 2 bad clusters to the Bad Clusters File.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the volume bitmap.

Windows has made corrections to the file system.
No further action is required.

194893823 KB total disk space.
28655352 KB in 116949 files.
86716 KB in 25295 indexes.
112 KB in bad sectors.
509095 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
165642548 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
48723455 total allocation units on disk.
41410637 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 a5 06 00 b0 2b 02 00 1c 57 04 00 00 00 00 00 .....+...W......
96 00 00 00 32 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ....2...........

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.

Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Wininit" Guid="{206f6dea-d3c5-4d10-bc72-989f03c8b84b}" EventSourceName="Wininit" />
<EventID Qualifiers="16384">1001</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>4</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2015-05-10T03:39:26.000000000Z" />
<EventRecordID>4886</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>Trans</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Volume label is OS.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk.

Stage 1: Examining basic file system structure ...
435456 file records processed.

File verification completed.
1801 large file records processed.

0 bad file records processed.

Stage 2: Examining file name linkage ...
486042 index entries processed.

Index verification completed.
0 unindexed files scanned.

0 unindexed files recovered.

Stage 3: Examining security descriptors ...
Cleaning up 703 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 703 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 703 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
25294 data files processed.

CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
40544320 USN bytes processed.

Usn Journal verification completed.

Stage 4: Looking for bad clusters in user file data ...
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0xc3d420000 for 0x10000 bytes.
Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0xc3d42e000 for 0x1000 bytes.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 404885
of name \Windows\Temp\CU523F~1\Setup64.exe.
435440 files processed.

File data verification completed.

Stage 5: Looking for bad, free clusters ...
41410637 free clusters processed.

Free space verification is complete.
Adding 2 bad clusters to the Bad Clusters File.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the volume bitmap.

Windows has made corrections to the file system.
No further action is required.

194893823 KB total disk space.
28655352 KB in 116949 files.
86716 KB in 25295 indexes.
112 KB in bad sectors.
509095 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
165642548 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
48723455 total allocation units on disk.
41410637 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 a5 06 00 b0 2b 02 00 1c 57 04 00 00 00 00 00 .....+...W......
96 00 00 00 32 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ....2...........

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.

</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Your hard disk is failing
This is the cause of the problem
from your results



> Stage 4: Looking for bad clusters in user file data ...
> Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0xc3d420000 for 0x10000 bytes.
> Read failure with status 0xc000009c at offset 0xc3d42e000 for 0x1000 bytes.
> Windows replaced bad clusters in file 404885
> ...





> Adding 2 bad clusters to the Bad Clusters File.





> 112 KB in bad sectors.


The way forward is to back up all the data by way of your personal docs, music and pics etc. that you value

You then need to have the hard drive replaced
If the computer is under warranty urgent referral is required

Although as I mentioned earlier a jolt or knock whilst the laptop is powered on is a frequent cause of disc damage.



> Has the laptop ever had a jolt or knock whilst running


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re above and the need to replace the hard drive
I have checked the ASUS site for you and I am unable to find any guide to this job, it is NOT in the user manual
However other searches reveal that this is NOT a simple task, and access to the hard drive requires dismantling, rather than, as on some laptops - from a panel on the base.
I appreciate this is not really a laptop - transformer


It appears to me that your best option is IF NOT in warranty referral to a specialist, as if dismantling is required - lack of knowledge of how parts release, may well cause more problems than you have now


----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for all your help, Macboatmaster.
I think I made a mistake buying this unit.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You are welcome
I am just sorry I was the bearer of bad news, but at least you know what the problem is


How old is it


and as an aside if you are 62N = Norway - one of the other Scandinavian countries, Canada, Alaska ? Russia


----------



## Darren8_306 (Feb 9, 2007)

The computer still feels new, since I have not had it in working condition since I purchased it, over a year ago. It has been on three trips to ASUS repair. I was going to send it for the fourth time, but since I seem to have hit the bad luck lottery, I am reluctant to engage them to repair this unit.

I will likely do it myself, or destroy it in the attempt.

Can you say where you found any information about repairing this unit? I have not found this model listed, even on the ASUS site. 

Thanks again for helping me sort out the problem. I may get an estimate by a local tech, but of the videos I have seen for similar models makes me think it may be worth trying.

The 62 degrees I refer to is in Canada. Far enough north that there are not many option for hardware service. I do know of a pretty good one, but 'one' isn't really an option


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I check the model on the Asus site, but there are variants of the, Asus transformer tx201
so I do not know that I got exactly the right one
The user manual has NO mention of how to access the HDD
However on another site I found this



> If you are interested in upgrading the HDD, look up Transformer Book Trio SSD online and there are pictures to help out. There are a bunch of torque screws and two under the rear rubber feet. After they are removed, you have to pop the bottom off, prying the back center portion off the computer, mine was a pain to pop off. After that, unscrew the HDD, remove the tray, unscrew the tray, switch drives, and reverse the steps. Oh, backup the HDD to the SSD first using the Samsung software and a USB to Sata connector.


That was on a review of the TX201

see post 2 here
http://www.transformerforums.com/forum/asus-transformer-book-trio-general/41322-change-hdd-ssd.html

and post 20 has a link to images.
However you will see that in the various posts caution is advised regarding the ease at which the plastic clips securing the base are broken

I think the first job is probably to speak to Asus and pointing out the lack of success of the three previous repairs - you may just hit lucky

If not at least they should be able to confirm the ease or difficulty of access to the drive


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Macboatmaster, if the disk is that difficult to change would it be worth trying to repair the disk using a utility provided by the disk manufacturer? These are usually provide free-of-charge and on a couple of occasions I have resorted to using these with some success.

If the disk is mechanically and electronically good it may just be possible to "fix" whatever is bad through the use of a disk repair utility. I would however suggest that a utility created by the disk manufacturer would be the best option.

T.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*Tabvla*
Without getting too technical do you refer to soft (logical)- bad sector or hard (physical) - bad sector. I have not seen anything on the topic that suggests to me it is a soft - bad sector error
Of course I will stand corrected.

Darren8_306
*My advice is as I have already posted to you*

It is a common misbelief that a drive with bad sectors can be repaired
It cannot
There is no utility be it chkdsk /r or the manufacturers utilities that REPAIR the bad sectors on the platters of the disc

http://knowledge.seagate.com/articles/en_US/FAQ/196351en?language=en_US

Both simply re- write the data from the bad sector to a good sector
chkdsk /r then marks the sector as bad so that data is not re- written to it. As indeed do the manufacturers utilites
 
From Seatools
The "Fix All" tests provide the ability to fix problem LBA's (bad sectors). There are two options with the "Fix All" tests, "Fast" and "Long". Be sure that you have all of your data backed up before running any of the "Fix All" tests. When SeaTools reallocates these problem sectors the actual data in a particular sector is unreadable and already lost. Unless the drive is full of data, it is quite possible for the problem sector to be empty of data, anyway.

 
However whatever is used all you are doing is buying time and of course the more the failing disc is used the greater the chance of complete failure in a critical part of the file structure

If you examine the chkdsk results you will see that on that run TWO further clusters were added as bad
as there is now 112 KB in bad sectors, it is clear that this chkdsk in adding two - found more than the previous run.

chkdsk when run and adding bad sectors - does not include sectors already marked as bad - in what it adds, therefore they are additional

The danger of doing as suggested is that if a bad sector occurs in the critical part of the disc from which it loads windows, after control has been handed to windows from firmware, then it will of course NOT load windows, although this can usually be achieved by then running chkdsk in a recovery environment, there is of course no guarantee.

Of course as always, this is only my understanding of the situation and I may be wrong

Finally with the history of what has occurred over such a period of time *for the information of Darren -
my advice, as I have said, remains the same.
The choice is of course, as it must always be - YOURS and once again I wish you the best of luck*


----------

